# Video wall as Cyc



## fredthe (Oct 7, 2021)

OK, I've got an interesting situation. I'm planning a 5 day event with a different main stage item each day. Four of the events could benefit from a video wall upstage, and we're being offered one effectively for free. The problem is the 5th event, which is more of a traditional theatrical production with a bunch of brief acts. For this we would typically just have a cyc with RGBA strip lights. Although we would have time to hang a cyc, due to rigging restrictions this is likely a non-starter.

My thought is does a device exist that will take 3 channels of DMX (RGB) and convert that to a 1080P video output of that color? It should be an almost trivial problem to solve, but I'm wondering if a device like this actually exists. Or any other creative solutions? Key is it needs to be programmed and controlled from the lighting console (MA Dot 2) and act just like normal cyc lighting (yes I know it's not really the same). Key is that we set lighting for all the acts the day of the event, so we need the flexibility of control from the console.

If I had time I could probably build something, but I've only got two months and a day job . Any suggestions, or am I totally off the wall (pun intended.)


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 7, 2021)

fredthe said:


> OK, I've got an interesting situation. I'm planning a 5 day event with a different main stage item each day. Four of the events could benefit from a video wall upstage, and we're being offered one effectively for free. The problem is the 5th event, which is more of a traditional theatrical production with a bunch of brief acts. For this we would typically just have a cyc with RGBA strip lights. Although we would have time to hang a cyc, due to rigging restrictions this is likely a non-starter.
> 
> My thought is does a device exist that will take 3 channels of DMX (RGB) and convert that to a 1080P video output of that color? It should be an almost trivial problem to solve, but I'm wondering if a device like this actually exists. Or any other creative solutions? Key is it needs to be programmed and controlled from the lighting console (MA Dot 2) and act just like normal cyc lighting (yes I know it's not really the same). Key is that we set lighting for all the acts the day of the event, so we need the flexibility of control from the console.
> 
> If I had time I could probably build something, but I've only got two months and a day job . Any suggestions, or am I totally off the wall (pun intended.)


Calling * @jfleenor * 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## aeh20s (Oct 7, 2021)

If I'm not mistaken the MA 2 has a built in media server. So I would think that you'd be able to push a more general full wall color the way a cyc would work.


----------



## egilson1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Most media servers as well as Qlab can be triggered via Dmx/network commands by the MA2. So you would set up you colors in the media server and then trigger them from the console. Fairly strait forward, as evidenced by the fact that I as a rigger have done it.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't know if it matters but the OP has a Dot 2 console not a MA2. The Dot console is now discontinued and I don't know if it has all the features of the MA2.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 8, 2021)

This might also be a niche application for the ImageCue. It's a neat little media server device that outputs either image, video or colors, etc. IIRC there is a way to have it work very similarly to what you're asking. I've used it a few times, and while we are more reliant on QLab for things like this, I believe it would in fact function as you're describing.


----------



## RickR (Oct 8, 2021)

(miss read post)


----------



## fredthe (Oct 9, 2021)

StradivariusBone said:


> This might also be a niche application for the ImageCue.


Now that is pretty much exactly what I was looking for, and would have designed myself if I'd had the time. What's even better is it's currently on sale in the US, so I've gone ahead and ordered one. Even if I don't end up using it for this show, it'll be a handy box to have available for future use.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Oct 9, 2021)

I used one a few years back, a client brought it in to work on digital backdrops. I struggled with it, but I did end up going back and forth with one of the creators of the device, @Bill Hewlett - ImageCue 

It ended up being a positive experience, and I have used it since with this client and had success. Their tech support was very helpful as well!


----------



## macsound (Oct 12, 2021)

fredthe said:


> Now that is pretty much exactly what I was looking for, and would have designed myself if I'd had the time. What's even better is it's currently on sale in the US, so I've gone ahead and ordered one. Even if I don't end up using it for this show, it'll be a handy box to have available for future use.


How much was it? The website was wonky for me.


----------



## fredthe (Oct 12, 2021)

macsound said:


> How much was it? The website was wonky for me.


Currently on sale for $536, US only. You need to call the number at the bottom of the main page to get the sale price. Bill said it's for a limited time...


----------



## tmcgow1 (Nov 5, 2021)

fredthe said:


> OK, I've got an interesting situation. I'm planning a 5 day event with a different main stage item each day. Four of the events could benefit from a video wall upstage, and we're being offered one effectively for free. The problem is the 5th event, which is more of a traditional theatrical production with a bunch of brief acts. For this we would typically just have a cyc with RGBA strip lights. Although we would have time to hang a cyc, due to rigging restrictions this is likely a non-starter.
> 
> My thought is does a device exist that will take 3 channels of DMX (RGB) and convert that to a 1080P video output of that color? It should be an almost trivial problem to solve, but I'm wondering if a device like this actually exists. Or any other creative solutions? Key is it needs to be programmed and controlled from the lighting console (MA Dot 2) and act just like normal cyc lighting (yes I know it's not really the same). Key is that we set lighting for all the acts the day of the event, so we need the flexibility of control from the console.
> 
> If I had time I could probably build something, but I've only got two months and a day job . Any suggestions, or am I totally off the wall (pun intended.)


Quick and easy solution is to have a few Brightsign 4K media players around your venues. They are $375 + microSD card and will serve all your video server needs. As a long time user these are super simple to operate, can be slaved together, remote manageable, never fails. An Easy Peazy kit item. https://www.brightsign.biz/digital-signage-products/HD-product-line/HD224


----------



## SS Minnow (Dec 8, 2021)

I had a similar situation where we wanted to use as video wall for a cyc effect. Nothing but color. We created a PowerPoint show with only colored background slides. We were also able to mess with hue and intensity to give it an almost realistic cyc look and a gentler feel that a full on video wall. Simple but effective. Of course at that time we ran it from the laptop, but now there are more options out there for running it from a console via media server/Arkaos/Hippo, etc..


----------

